# Belt hook for Hitachi Brad nailer?



## drewcollins (Jul 4, 2013)

Anybody know where I can find a belt hook for a Hitachi NT50AE2? Thanks


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC0350-4-Inch-Hook-Belt/dp/B001ASTV7O ?


----------



## Blkhilconst (Jul 26, 2012)

My local tool repair shop stocks hooks similar to Senco's. I try to support those little shops. His fasteners are too expensive tho


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

stupid how they sell stuff like this without a belt hook..


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I made some out of 3/4 flat bar stock. 6" piece, bend at 2" in a vice, drill a hole and hit the corners with a file. takes a few minutes to make a few of them for my various guns that don't have a factory hook.


----------



## CLConstruction (Feb 25, 2011)

This what I use, it's not a hitachi brad nailer but the concept applies. I got the plastic hooks, bolts and nuts from ereplacementparts.com the are the belt hooks off the PC PIN138.









It works well, and doesn't scratch up the floor when I put it down.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I bolted on the same type of hook that's on my hitachi framers. All guns should come with hooks.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Will have to incorporate one if these hooks to my new Hitachi finisher...

HEAR THAT NAIL GUN MANUFACTURERS?! ALL GUNS SHOULD HAVE HOOKS!!!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

steex said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC0350-4-Inch-Hook-Belt/dp/B001ASTV7O ?


Framing hooks on finish guns are a bit big.......



maxwage said:


> HEAR THAT NAIL GUN MANUFACTURERS?! ALL GUNS SHOULD HAVE HOOKS!!!!


I have e-mailed Hitachi on this and they said they won't do it because of liability issues:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Framing hooks on finish guns are a bit big.......
> 
> 
> 
> *I have e-mailed Hitachi on this and they said they won't do it because of liability issues*:blink:


yet they have hooks on their cordless guns... :blink:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

"Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have e-mailed Hitachi on this and they said they won't do it because of liability issues:blink:


:blink: Because of possible misfires into the body?! I wonder what rationale they use for this?


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe because if the gun is attached to you and the hose gets hooked on something it could drag you off a ladder or a roof?


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

steex said:


> Maybe because if the gun is attached to you and the hose gets hooked on something it could drag you off a ladder or a roof?


But this would also apply to roofing and framing guns, both of which are used waaaay more on roofs then finish guns.

In fact, I've never used nor seen a finish gun used on roofs. I have used a pneumatic stapler for felt, but that was with a large operation.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

The hooks they make are not intended for the belt because of safety reasons, and the last thing anyone needs is to trip on air hose and dive off the ladder, roof, scaffold, etc.
The clip that is going around as posted here is to hook the gun on rafters, etc.

You want a gun with belt clip most cordless guns have them. If you don't care about your own safety, you can make your own clip out of anything.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

When I used to do interior trim, I would just hang the rear gun brace over my utility knife at the hip of my apron. It worked out well enough to do crown, and left the gun clean for 90% of daily use.


----------

